# July Photo Contest Entries - Trees



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'm running a little late this month so I adde a day of voting. Voting begins immediately and will end Wednesday, 8/1 at midnight.

To vote for your favorites email your top 3 selections to [email protected]. You must vote for 3 / You must include your 2cool handle and you cannot vote for your own submission. That's it. It's that easy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #1*

Sailor's Delight

Shot at 28mm
1/250 sec
f/8
ISO 200

Minor post-processing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #2*

I took this photo in July 2006 at Zion National Park. Fuji S5200. f8.0 ISO 64
The picture has been slightly cropped and been filtered through Red while converting to Black and White. Some contrast has been added.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sunmission #3*

Taken on the Comal River in early July.

ISO 100
F4.0

Post processing - sharpened and reduced contrast.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #4*

Oak tree shot next to the water well at the Alamo. Just a P & S with my 
Kodak DX 7630


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #5*

taken with a Nikon 4800 point and shoot 
Slight crop and color enhancement. 
Manresa Retreat Center 
Convent, Louisiana


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #6*

Talking Tree

Focal Length: 5.6 mm
F-Number: f2.7
Exposure time: 1/30 sec


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #7*

taken back in 1983 with an old pentex .
the tree was struck and split "only" on one side that made it odd to look at .
no image modifications other than old age in a photo album and scanned into my computer last month.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #8*

Taken with Kodak10xOptical Zoom 5.0 Megapixels shortly after a snowstorm in 
Illinois.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #9*

Oak Guardian
I shot this tree early in the morning right before another of our recent rainstorms. The tree is beautiful and massive. I do not know the exact age but I am told it is well over 100 years. The branches spread out in all directions and cover a large number of the "residents". I had no way to capture the entire tree in the picture so I chose this perspective that I thought looked the best. It is a composite of 8 different exposures with an array of post processing done with Photoshop. The lens was my 18-55mm kit lens and no flash.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #10*

I like this pic, but it could have been better had I known how to operate the camera options better. I had the ISO set way too high for the pic, hence the grainy nature of it. Oh well, I like the shot anyway. I did a small amount of cropping and adjusted the brightness and contrast slightly. Taken on our place up in Rusk on a rainy day. I believe they are cedar branches. Taken with a Canon S3IS.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #11*

*This was taken in Smithville, Texas. I couldn't resist *
*this old beautiful oak tree. *
*The camera is Canon Powershot A530.*


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*That's all folks...*

We were a little short on entries, but I'm sure you'll agree there are some very good choices here. Good luck to everyone and don't forget to vote.


----------

